# 40 Chances To Get It Right



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Young Guns take note....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farmers_have_only_40_chances_to_innovate_NAA_Boyce_Thompson/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I saw that on Ag Day a while back and it really sunk in this time. Breaking it down to such a small number brings everything into perspective. We really are here for only a vapor in the expanse of eternity. Looking back over the last 20 I wouldn't say farmers were hesitant to innovate. We've come a long way since my Daddy putting up corn with a horse-drawn McCormick binder. Granted that was 70+ years back


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Wish i had some of the opportunities my dad didn't take advantage of...I'd be a rich man. Guess those are good lessons for me. I'll know what not to do i guess. So much that i would do differently that's for sure


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

I suppose I have to consider myself a young gun, lol, but that article and what Bgriffin in the above post said are so true. With a rapidly growing population and a diminishing number of farms at least here in the states, in my opinion this is all leading up to a major boost in the agriculture sector within the next 20-25 years. The trick is being able to manage your farms effectively in order to get through the rough times in between now and then. When a good opportunity comes along we have to be able to jump on it and take it in stride. My father for the most part has taken up nearly all the opportunities that have come in front of him and we have been successful so far because of it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Wish i had some of the opportunities my dad didn't take advantage of...I'd be a rich man. Guess those are good lessons for me. I'll know what not to do i guess. So much that i would do differently that's for sure


There were valid reasons, I am sure, that your father did not take advantage of "opportunities" that crossed his path....just like there WILL be for you....that in hindsight, YOU will wished you would have. This is called the principle of relativity.....or in other words, it's just life.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I guess everyone has a different way of thinking and doing. I'll admit i have learned alot. from trial and error and common sense goes along way. The saying goes "Don't do things like grandpa did but never forget why he did them that way"


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

This topic hits me pretty close to the hart. My fathers farming venture in the mid 70's is very similar to what I have now. He was selling hay and growing cash crops. He had a line of haying equipment and a small combine, unfortunately he wasn't able to keep it going had to sell it off. He didn't,t fail because off luck of effort it just was some bad luck and bad timing plus not having enough money to ride out the bad times. Here I'm am 36 years later selling hay and growing beans and just can't wait for my "40 chances" I see a very bright future for us young guys who are passionate about farming but we can never forget the ones gave up their 41st chance so we could have our 1st


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have also learned no matter what you will never have a perfect season. You get close but not perfect


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The first time I heard of Kip Tom was on Ag Day leave a Legacy.By the end of the show I about threw up.Most of the show was about his teenage son driving race car.Not about farming.Can I say spoiled rotten kid that has never picked rock or threw a bale of hay.

For some reason he just reminds me of IllFF or Stamp Farms.

Some discussion on Tom Farms @ Agtalk

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=424447&mid=3391119#M3391119


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow all i can say is this "joe farmer" is still going to use technology but i hope to never be that arrogant. Seems like when any one goes to washington they immediately lose their sole, must be price of admission.


----------

